# UAD X?



## URL (Sep 1, 2018)

Is there any information about UAD X have been advertised by Gearsliutz about this-"Coming soon"?


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 5, 2018)

Yup, found on UAD forum: *Apollo x6, x8, x8p and x16* coming







*Apollo x8: the god of music and the studio*

Universal Audio is elated to announce the Apollo x8 Thunderbolt 3 Audio Interface. The x8 interface boasts Elite Audio Conversion with Four Unison Mic Preamps, New HEXA Core Processing and Surround Sound Monitoring. The perfect interface for anyone, from recording artists to gods of the recording studio.
Apollo x8 allows you to track, overdub, and mix with new world-beating A/D and D/A conversion, HEXA Core UAD plug-in processing, and 7.1 surround sound monitoring* — all in a sleek rackmount Thunderbolt 3 audio interface for Mac or PC.
Universal Audio applied over 6 decades of dedication and audio craftsmanship into the x8. This 18 x 24 interface distinguishes itself with four Unison™-enabled mic preamps, providing authentic emulations of preamps from Neve, API, Manley, Helios, SSL and more, plus all-new HEXA Core processing — yielding 50% more DSP for running UAD Powered Plug-Ins in real time. It’s almost as if this interface was built by the gods!
In addition to its elite-class audio conversion, Apollo x8 features selectable operating level for compatibility with professional +24 dBu gear, as well as an integrated monitor controller and built-in talkback mic.
*Elite-Class A/D and D/A Conversion *
With thousands of chart-topping songs and hundreds of Grammy-winning albums under their belt, Apollo interfaces are no strangers to tracking stellar-sounding records. To improve on the previous generation Apollo interface’s class-leading audio conversion, UA engineers obsessively auditioned the latest A/D and D/A converters — ultimately pairing elite-class 24-bit/192 kHz converters with all-new analog circuitry for an ultra-pristine signal path.
With 129 dB dynamic range and -118 dB TD+N, Apollo x8’s open, natural sound quality rivals any dedicated high-end converter on the market — regardless of price — and is the perfect starting point for applying UAD processing.
*Realtime UAD HEXA Core Processing*
Apollo x8 features new HEXA Core processing, with six DSP chips and 50% more UAD plug-in processing power than previous Apollos. This lets you run more UAD plug-ins, whether you’re tracking in real time with channel strips from Neve, Manley, or API, or running high UAD plug-in counts when mixing in your DAW.
From the tube warmth of Pultec EQs on guitars to the musical tube limiting of the LA-2A on vocals, or the pump of a genuine 1176 or Fairchild 670 tube compressor on drums, your recordings will take a giant leap forward with a rich, three-dimensional analog sound that UAD plug-ins provide.
*Unison™ Technology: The Genuine Sound of Neve, API, & Manley Preamps*
Perfect for musicians, engineers, producers, and sound designers, Apollo x8 features four Unison-enabled mic preamps, letting you track through exacting mic preamp emulations from Neve, API, Manley, SSL, and Universal Audio.** A Universal Audio exclusive, Unison technology nails the tone of these sought-after tube and solid state mic pres — including their input impedance, gain stage “sweet spots,” and the component-level circuit behaviors of the original hardware.
The secret to Unison is its hardware-software integration between Apollo’s mic preamps and its onboard Realtime UAD processing.
*A Full Suite of Classic Analog Processing Onboard*
Of course, a hallmark feature of Apollo is its Realtime UAD Processing, letting you run the full library of UAD plug-ins with near-zero latency. Apollo x8 includes the Realtime Analog Classics Plus plug-in bundle, so you can record and mix with the world’s only authentic Teletronix LA-2A, 1176LN, and Fairchild compressors, the Unison-enabled UA 610-B Tube Preamp & EQ, and guitar and bass amps from Marshall and Ampeg.
*Access the World of UAD Powered Plug-Ins*
Going beyond the included Realtime Analog Classics Plus plug-ins, Apollo x8 lets you tap into the full UAD Powered Plug-In library of name-brand vintage EQs, compressors, reverbs, tape machines, channel strips, and more — at near-zero latency, regardless of your audio software’s buffer size and without taxing your computer’s CPU.
With exclusive emulations from SSL, Neve, Studer, Manley, API, Ampex, Lexicon, Fender, and more,** it’s like having a studio full of iconic analog gear, in a single rack space. And unlike competing interfaces, these award-winning DSP-powered plug-ins are also available in your DAW for mixing.
*Surround Sound Monitoring* and +24 dBu Operation*
With comprehensive surround monitoring support for formats up to 7.1, Apollo x8 is a boon for engineers and producers working on audio and music for video games, television, and the web. In addition, Apollo x8 offers selectable +24 dBu operation for out-of-the-box compatibility with professional mixing consoles and other high-end pro audio equipment.
*Build a Networked Studio System Over Thunderbolt*
Apollo x8 offers 18 x 24 simultaneous inputs/outputs (8 x 8 analog I/O) and two built-in Thunderbolt 3 ports, which are backwards-compatible with Thunderbolt 1 and 2 Macs via adapter (sold separately). This allows users of any Thunderbolt-equipped Apollo Twin or Apollo rackmount audio interfaces to easily combine up to four Apollos and six total UAD-2 devices — adding fast, high-bandwidth I/O and DSP as your studio grows.
*Features*


Experience elite-class A/D and D/A conversion nearing the widest dynamic range and lowest signal to noise available — at any price
Track and mix with powerful HEXA Core processing, featuring 6 UAD DSP chips for running more award-winning UAD Powered Plug-Ins in real time
Record with near-zero latency through preamp emulations from Neve,API, Manley, Fender, and more using Unison™ technology*
Easily connect to pro-level studio gear with switchable +24 / +20 dBu headroom settings
Work in surround formats up to 7.1*, complete with speaker calibration and fold-down
18 x 24 Thunderbolt 3 audio interface with class-leading 24-bit/192 KHz conversion
Realtime UAD HEXA Core Processing for tracking through UAD plug-ins at near-zero latency, regardless of audio buffer size
Record through 4 Unison-enabled mic/line preamps — giving you fully authentic preamp emulations from Neve,API, Manley, SSL, and more**
Surround monitor controller up to 7.1 format*
Includes “Realtime Analog Classics Plus” UAD plug-in bundle featuring UA 610-B Tube Preamp; Legacy Pultec EQ, LA-2A, and 1176 compressors; Marshall Plexi Classic; Ampeg SVT-VR Classic, and more
UAD HEXA Core processing onboard for additional mixing horsepower for Pro Tools, Logic, Cubase, Ableton, and other major DAWs
Combine up to 4 Thunderbolt-equipped Apollos and 6 total UAD devices; backward-compatible with Thunderbolt 1 and 2 via optional adapter
Selectable +24 dBu operation for easy compatibility with professional mixing consoles and tape machines
Convenient front panel monitoring functions including Alt Speakers, Talkback mic, and assignable Dim or Mono
Uncompromising UA analog design, superior components, and premium build quality
Free, industry-leading technical support — on the phone and online — from knowledgeable audio engineers


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks pretty good, but still missing some important features it would seem:
- No re-amp out
- You can already use apollos for surround, you just need an external controller
- Same i/o as previous versions, which means a single ADAT i/o at a time
- Can you insert speaker management sw in console? It says "complete with speaker calibration" but are you stuck with having to buy a UAD calibration plug-in? 

Seems more like an incremental upgrade than what I was hoping for - certainly not good enough to jump from the current black face.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

I want to finally go UAD within the next 6 months so I'm excited to see the platform being updated!


----------



## URL (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I want to finally go UAD within the next 6 months so I'm excited to see the platform being updated!


Vad pci-e cards or AD/DA?
UAD-cards is outstanding!


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

URL said:


> Vad pci-e cards or AD/DA?
> UAD-cards is outstanding!



I'll buy a PCI-E Octocard first and then probably add a second a few months later. Going back to PC so why not utilise PCI-e


----------



## URL (Sep 5, 2018)

Yes I have one octo and one Quad, and gonna purchase one more octo, when I get more pci-e with the new motherboard, that have 7-pci-e slots.


----------



## ZenFaced (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I want to finally go UAD within the next 6 months so I'm excited to see the platform being updated!



You are in for a treat


----------



## JohnG (Sep 5, 2018)

I really like UAD too. I recently upgraded from a UAD Quad PCIe card to a UAD-2 Satellite Thunderbolt Octo, and the extra processing power seems muscular enough for what I do on my own.

I thought about the Apollo but decided against it for now. I already have separate Lavry A/D and D/A converters, so one benefit of the Apollo is negated by that. If I hadn't already owned that, though, the Apollo might make more sense, despite a general prejudice I have against "all-in-one" solutions that bundle D/A conversion with other stuff. You can, apparently combine them, so maybe some day I'll cave in.

Here is the Satellite: https://www.uaudio.com/uad-accelerators/uad2-satellite-thunderbolt.html

I haven't seen a side-by-side comparison of all the UAD options. Might be interesting to look at it.


----------



## URL (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I really like UAD too. I recently upgraded from a UAD Quad PCIe card to a UAD-2 Satellite Thunderbolt Octo, and the extra processing power seems muscular enough for what I do on my own.
> 
> I thought about the Apollo but decided against it for now. I already have separate Lavry A/D and D/A converters, so one benefit of the Apollo is negated by that. If I hadn't already owned that, though, the Apollo might make more sense, despite a general prejudice I have against "all-in-one" solutions that bundle D/A conversion with other stuff. You can, apparently combine them, so maybe some day I'll cave in.
> 
> ...



John, if I get you right when you upgraded your UAD-cards that you can not combine Sattelite with UAD PCI-E cards?


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 5, 2018)

URL said:


> John, if I get you right when you upgraded your UAD-cards that you can not combine Sattelite with UAD PCI-E cards?


I use an Apollo, a pci-e card and a satellite all on the same system - works fine. My pci-e card is in a sonnet thunderbolt enclosure.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 5, 2018)

URL said:


> John, if I get you right when you upgraded your UAD-cards that you can not combine Sattelite with UAD PCI-E cards?



That may be possible [edit: @stonzthro says it is] -- in my case it wouldn't have been physically possible because I was changing computers from an ancient Mac Pro tower, replacing it with an iMac that can't accommodate the PCIe cards.

Interesting question though -- on UAD's site you can see stacks of Apollo units and Satellites, as though they can all work together.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

ZenFaced said:


> You are in for a treat



Yeah, I can't wait! Most Reverbs sends all on DSP. The best Analogue Emulations of classic gear. What's not to love. Time to pump that template up to 10k tracks haha


----------



## URL (Sep 5, 2018)

I use neve 1073 preamp and API channelstrip, Reverb and they sound fantastic, but they use quite a lot of UAD-CPU, so more cards.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Interesting question though -- on UAD's site you can see stacks of Apollo units and Satellites, as though they can all work together.



( _I'm referring here to a "Thunderbolt only" system_: )

You can stack up to 6 Hardware Units which will then appear as one single "System 1" within your UAD user-account.
A combination of a maximum of four Apollo Interfaces , plus two Satellite units is possible within a system.
Or 1 Apollo Interface plus 5 Satellite Units.

As soon as you add a seventh Hardware Unit - be it another Apollo interface or a Satellite Unit - UAD creates a "System 2" in your user account.

The Hardware Units that are now registered inside "System2" won't run any of the PlugIns you've purchased for your "System 1" . Any PlugIn that you wish to run on "System 2" Hardware Units have to be purchased (anew) and then dedicated to "System 2" after purchase in your user account .

You cannot transfer any PlugIn yourself from "System 1" to "System 2" , or vice versa .

( My current UAD setup is two Apollo Interface (System1) for tracking, and 6 UAD-Octo-Core Satellites (System2). So cooool .... )


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> and 6 UAD-Octo-Core Satellites (System2).



Love it. Can you mix PCI-e cards and Thunderbolt satellites?


----------



## mc_deli (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Love it. Can you mix PCI-e cards and Thunderbolt satellites?


You can buy them all and try!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Love it. Can you mix PCI-e cards and Thunderbolt satellites?


Hey jono , unfortunately I don't know the exact answer to this .

As far as I understand it is possible to use Thunderbolt-Units , USB-Units(Windows only) , Firewire-Units and
"*UAD2*-PCIeCards" (!!!) side by side on a Computer system.

However , the number of simultanously used USB-Units is restricted to two , and the same is true for Firewire-Units .

The UAD2-PCIe Cards don't seem to have this limit.

( _For Thunderbolt based Units see what I wrote above._)


Again , you can run a total of 6 Hardware Units as a "System" .
( For example: two USB-Satellites, plus 2 UAD2-PCIe Cards , plus two Thunderbolt Satellites . )

Best ,
Gerd


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Hey jono , unfortunately I don't know the exact answer to this .
> 
> As far as I understand it is possible to use Thunderbolt-Units , USB-Units(Windows only) , Firewire-Units and
> "*UAD2*-PCIeCards" (!!!) side by side on a Computer system.
> ...



Just been doing some reading and 2 Thunderbolt satellites can be used with PCIe Cards. That’s pretty good. Especially if two Satellites are bought for any mobile use instead of all being PCIe etc.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Just been doing some reading and 2 Thunderbolt satellites can be used with PCIe Cards. That’s pretty good. Especially if two Satellites are bought for any mobile use instead of all being PCIe etc.


Okay !


Please also keep in mind , that current Thunderbolt or USB Units are more powerful than PCIe cards.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 5, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Okay !
> 
> 
> Please also keep in mind , that current Thunderbolt or USB Units are more powerful than PCIe cards.



Interesting. How could USB be more powerful than PCI-e? I would have thought PCI-e would have wiped the floor with USB.

Also, is it not a concern that Apple will once again change the interface and then force everyone with Thunderbolt units, to have to go through more dongles? haha. Just don't know anymore.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> ... would have wiped the floor with USB.


This is not just _USB_ ... this is *USB3* !


----------



## greggybud (Sep 5, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I'll buy a PCI-E Octocard first and then probably add a second a few months later. Going back to PC so why not utilise PCI-e



I have an Octo plus a Quad and I'm very happy.

One thing to remember is that UAD has some of the best technical support I have experienced. Real people answer the phone and give you results quick. No screwing around with menus, or voice recordings. Since you live far away maybe email, but when I do email with UAD the reply is within 24 hours.

Great service!


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 6, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> This is not just _USB_ ... this is *USB3* !


I don't think that's true. I'd be very surprised if either uses the full bandwidth of the bus, (and equally surprised if they don't operate at the same overall speed.) In terms of _actual performance_ that isn't true. I have an Octo PCIe and I can fill it up until all DSPs are full, doesn't matter if I use Massive Passives and VoxBoxes, or Legacy plugins and Oxford EQs... Runs everything smooth as butter.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 6, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> I don't think that's true.



Concerning USB:

_UAD USB Units cannot be used with USB 2 ("Hi-Speed") or USB 1 ("Full Speed") ports.
UAD USB Units require a USB 3.0 SuperSpeed cable. USB 2 cables cannot be used.
UAD USB Units require an available built-in USB 3 SuperSpeed port ._


I'm on mac and therefore I use the Thunderbolt Units and have no first hand experience with UAD USB units.
My information about UAD's USB Hardware Units comes from a friend of mine who is on PC and who recently equipped his setup with UAD USB stuff , and who owned a PCIe-card before .


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m just gonna stick some PCIe cards in a PC. Will work like a charm I’m sure


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Sep 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> I’m just gonna stick some PCIe cards in a PC. Will work like a charm I’m sure


jono , of course your specific PC and its available free connections (_ ... and of course an available native built-in USB3 port on the PC's motherboard .... _) dictate which Hardware Unit you should or can buy .

But one last thing I'd like to add is , that these PCIe-Cards are from 2012 (!), and as far as I know their technical architecture hasn't changed since then.
Therefore the question is : will these cards be able to run UAD's next (bigger) software update/upgrade ???
A current USB Satellite Unit sure is .

( The price for both types is the same .)


----------



## Prockamanisc (Sep 6, 2018)

Last night after midnight Sweetwater had UAD X on their main page. It was a dead link, and this morning it's gone. All it had was a picture of one of the units, not very informative.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 6, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> jono , of course your specific PC and its available free connections (_ ... and of course an available native built-in USB3 port on the PC's motherboard .... _) dictate which Hardware Unit you should or can buy .
> 
> But one last thing I'd like to add is , that these PCIe-Cards are from 2012 (!), and as far as I know their technical architecture hasn't changed since then.
> Therefore the question is : will these cards be able to run UAD's next (bigger) software update/upgrade ???
> ...



Very good points. I shall be investing in it after a new PC so I will have Thunderbolt regardless if that turns out to be a better option. Music is such a minefield huh!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 6, 2018)

I use both the Octo and Twin as USB Superspeed 3.0. They work superfast and flawless. Sure I have no comparison but it works.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 6, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Very good points. I shall be investing in it after a new PC so I will have Thunderbolt regardless if that turns out to be a better option. Music is such a minefield huh!



I think it makes sense to compare the cost of multiple PCIe cards and the high end Apollo offerings, especially if you would be writing using a lot of FX -- pop or heavy hybrid all the time.

The reason is that, while I haven't pushed very far and could be mistaken, it appears to me that the Apollo solution, at least the more expensive ones, introduce a lot less latency, so you can leave a lot of plugins "on" while composing. That is a distinct advantage and may be worth the extra cost, if there even is one, for the Apollo instead of multiple cards.

Separately, regarding performance of a Satellite Thunderbolt compared with that or cards, I'm sure you can use the cards, but I am doubtful that there's a discernible difference between the speed of cards and Thunderbolt, aka USB-C or USB Type-C.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm using a quad PCIe card and an Apollo Twin USB Duo together under Windows 10. Works like a charm.

Even with six chips I do run out of horsepower from time to time, but it isn't often. My biggest challenge is that I do run out of horsepower on the Apollo Twin using Unison enabled plugins along side other "slot" plugins. Which means some juggling, which since I'm cheap is reasonable!

I have two items on my wish list at the moment:
1) I want to add an 8P or maybe even a 16 to get more I/O. Two inputs ain't enough, and I really want S/P-DIF in and out. I use the Toslink input now to add an Audient ASP-880 for 8 more inputs (and I can whole-heartedly recommend this combination!) But right now there is no Apollo 8 or 16 that will work with my Twin. I suppose I could ditch the Twin.
2) If I keep the Twin, and even if I don't I really want to be able to plug my guitar into one input and drive both Unison inputs so I can emulate the use of two different amplifiers. I'm even ok if the input Z isn't an exact match for what would happen in the real world.

I lied, I have a third wish, which my be beyond UA's realm of control, but I really wish I had a way to aggregate ASIO devices under Windows. Why do the Mac folk have all the fun???


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 6, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the Hexa core? What is it? Some newer sharc model?


----------



## URL (Sep 6, 2018)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Anyone know anything about the Hexa core? What is it? Some newer sharc model?



Hexa=6 octo=8 a modell between 4 and 8 I think.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 6, 2018)

URL said:


> Hexa=6 octo=8 a modell between 4 and 8 I think.


They made it sound like they were using some new processor. Seems like the same old sharc.


----------



## URL (Sep 6, 2018)

I also thought so first, I hope they have new cards out soon, these have been around for some time now, but they work well -so I do not complain.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 7, 2018)

Gerd Kaeding said:


> Concerning USB:
> 
> _UAD USB Units cannot be used with USB 2 ("Hi-Speed") or USB 1 ("Full Speed") ports.
> UAD USB Units require a USB 3.0 SuperSpeed cable. USB 2 cables cannot be used.
> ...


Maybe I misinterpreted, not sure... Since Jono mentioned PCIe and you mentioned usb 3 that's what I was responding to. 

Anyway this thread from their forum confirms what I assumed, neither uses full bandwidth... 

"Even though one protocol may have more bandwidth than the other it won't make a different in the performance of our devices since they don't use the full bandwidth of either protocol. In other words, there aren't going to be any performance differences between using a USB 3 Quad Sateliite versus a Quad PCIe card - latency, processing power, etc. are exactly the same for either protocol.

https://uadforum.com/showthread.php?t=24621&p=222804&viewfull=1#post222804


----------



## redlester (Sep 7, 2018)

Hmm looks like my purchase of the Apollo 8 Duo just last month was rather poorly timed, it's obsolete already!
Still, I will add an Octo Satellite at some future point if I find I need it, and expect it to last me for years.

With built-in obsolescence etc. you just have to take it on the chin or you would never buy anything. 

Right, just off to order an iPhone X...


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 8, 2018)

Last night I went to a friend's studio and I was asking about UAD. He showed me the Apollo Twin, how he used ADAT to expand another 8 inputs, the Thunderbolt Satellites and then I tried the Unity Preamps using various Guitar Amps and effects in real time. I basically loved it and it sounds amazing. I'm so glad the new UAD X has Surround monitoring and the interfaces have a Hex Card in them. Can't wait for the next few months when I can afford to upgrade. I’m going to get an X8 as it will give me enough outputs for Surround.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2018)

jcrosby said:


> Maybe I misinterpreted, not sure... Since Jono mentioned PCIe and you mentioned usb 3 that's what I was responding to.
> 
> Anyway this thread from their forum confirms what I assumed, neither uses full bandwidth...
> 
> ...




And on Facebook, Bob Katz explained why that doesn't matter.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 8, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Last night I went to a friend's studio and I was asking about UAD. He showed me the Apollo Twin, how he used ADAT to expand another 8 inputs



I have a similar configuration, Apollo Twin USB Dual with an Audient ASP-880 to add 8 more inputs, and a PCIe Quad card.

The whole thing works so flawlessly for me in Sonar, Studio One, and (so far) DP (just picked that up, liking it a lot right now, newness?)

There are so many UA plugins I really could not give up - Cooper Time Cube, dBX 160, Ocean Way Studios, EMT Plate 140, Townsend Labs Sphere, the A/DA delay and flanger, API EQs, Dytronics chorus, and most of the amplifier emulations - I don't own them all yet<G>!

These are plugins which, at least to my ears, have no equals from other developers.

There are other plugins that could possibly be replaced by native version from other developers - I've heard some really good 1176 and LA-2 native plugins, for example. And the Lexicon 480 from Relab is absolutely amazing. I use the UA 224 because it sounds great, and I have it, but if the Relab had gotten there first I might be using it (not exactly apples to apples, but you get the idea).

Oddly enough, I have a Distressor clone that I like better than the UA version. So far I think that might be the only such example.

BUT... the Unison inputs are the real deal sealer for me. That's probably why I like the amplifier sims so much, and I know it is why I like the various microphone preamplifier and channel strip sims. They really do (again to my ears) behave differently than native counterparts.

If I had one gripe (and it is a minor one at that) it would be that UA sticks too closely to the carbon copy concept. If they extended the capabilities of some of these plugins that would be awesome. By way of example, the SoundToys Echoboy can emulate pretty much any delay on earth well, and it can do so much more. The only delay I haven't been able to copy so far is the Cooper. That's pretty amazing.

And then there are the off-the-wall plugins that have no hardware counterparts, pretty much anything from Zynaptiq for example. I wonder how they would fare as UA plugins.

There remains some benefit to off-loading some of the heavy DSP loads, but I suppose that benefit will continue to shrink as conventional CPUs become faster and more powerful. That's ok, I think, because my workflow - with respect to plugins - continues to mature, and makes heavy use of the UA DSP.

I probably am a bit of a fanboy, in spite of the high cost of entry. I actually started with a brand new shiny Mackie UAD-1, so I have had some time to build up the collection. That eased the pain to my wallet somewhat. If I were just starting today??? I really can't say, but I can say without fear that I'm not giving them up anytime soon, quite the opposite really, I am going to add an 8 channel interface some time next year (cash willing!)


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 8, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> And on Facebook, Bob Katz explained why that doesn't matter.



Jay, would you mind pointing me in the direction of this explanation? Thanks


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 8, 2018)

wst3 said:


> I have a similar configuration, Apollo Twin USB Dual with an Audient ASP-880 to add 8 more inputs, and a PCIe Quad card.
> 
> The whole thing works so flawlessly for me in Sonar, Studio One, and (so far) DP (just picked that up, liking it a lot right now, newness?)
> 
> ...





wst3 said:


> I have a similar configuration, Apollo Twin USB Dual with an Audient ASP-880 to add 8 more inputs, and a PCIe Quad card.
> 
> The whole thing works so flawlessly for me in Sonar, Studio One, and (so far) DP (just picked that up, liking it a lot right now, newness?)
> 
> ...



The Unity Preamps and being able to record, with plugins live in a big Composer Cubase template with such low latency is such an appealing thing. I instantly loved it. Within ten minutes I realised I am just never going to bother buying a Kemper profiling amp as soon as I played through various amps. It’s a wonderful thing. I use a MotuHD192 and it’s been a reliable interface for sure with dsp monitoring (and has a great number of one and outs) but for me it’s definitely time to move on. 

The idea of being able to have all my Reverbs on DSP, near zero latency for recording and have plugins turned on, plus the quality of the plugins and options for expansion with Satellites/PCIe cards is just amazing. It’s annoying the Twin doesn’t have more outputs as I would just buy that but the X8 looks perfect for what I want. The surround monitoring and upgrade in processing is very good timing for someone like me to get on board with it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 8, 2018)

Join the UAD Users Facebook group, Jononotbono.


----------



## jononotbono (Sep 9, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Join the UAD Users Facebook group, Jononotbono.



Ah thank you!


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi folk,
Would anyone here happen to know how to interface the new UAD Apollo 8x to an Asus Z10PE-16WS motherboard? We have the Apollo on test, but can't figure out how to get thunderbolt on this motherboard which is our standard workstation kit, so that we can test it with Nuendo and Cubase.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi folk,
Would anyone here happen to know how to interface the new UAD Apollo 8x to an Asus Z10PE-16WS motherboard? We have the Apollo on test, but can't figure out how to get thunderbolt on this motherboard which is our standard workstation kit, so that we can test it with Nuendo and Cubase.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 6, 2018)

jpb007.uk said:


> Hi folk,
> Would anyone here happen to know how to interface the new UAD Apollo 8x to an Asus Z10PE-16WS motherboard? We have the Apollo on test, but can't figure out how to get thunderbolt on this motherboard which is our standard workstation kit, so that we can test it with Nuendo and Cubase.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


Sorted - we're now building a new SuperMicro based workstation with Thunderbolt2, which will become the primary DAW PC for Apollo projects.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2018)

Sorry to revive this thread month later with a slightly off-topic question, but for a self-confessing EchoBoy-fanboy  like me the quoted remark is a good reason:



wst3 said:


> [...] the SoundToys Echoboy can emulate pretty much any delay on earth well, and it can do so much more. The only delay I haven't been able to copy so far is the Cooper.



... what features or elements make the Cooper so unique?


----------



## wst3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Dietz said:


> Sorry to revive this thread month later with a slightly off-topic question, but for a self-confessing EchoBoy-fanboy  like me the quoted remark is a good reason:
> 
> 
> 
> ... what features or elements make the Cooper so unique?


The sound - nothing sounds quite like the Cooper Time Cube.


----------



## Dietz (Nov 6, 2018)

wst3 said:


> The sound - nothing sounds quite like the Cooper Time Cube.


 I see.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 7, 2018)

Dietz said:


> I see.


UAD spent months determining how to modeling the tone of garden hoses 
https://forum.fractalaudio.com/thre...y-through-a-garden-hose-can-we-axe-it.141354/


----------

